# Utah Lake near Lindon Boat Harbor 6/17



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey fellas! I went for a quick, low-fuel consumption trip five minutes from my house. I put the tube in near the bubble-up (south of the Lindon Boat harbor) at 6. Air temp 96, water temp 78, no wind. UGHHH! I sweated like a pig the whole time; next time I'll wade wet. Anyways, the water looked clearer to me than I've ever seen it on the north side of the lake (about 18 inches visibility). My fishfinder showed a target-rich environment with a few larger ones (probably of the fresh-water bonefish variety - they were rolling near the reeds quite a bit). Fish were typically holding at three-four feet. Boat traffic was normal but not intrusive. Anyway, I survived two hours in the sauna, and picked up a few white bass just for fun. They liked black and charteuse buggers the best. Given the number of hits I saw on my screen, I thought I would have done better. I should have stayed till 10:00, but I'm addicted to my 7-8 hours of sleep. That, and I was wiped out; I think I drank a 55-gallon drum's worth of water/Gatorade when I got out of the water.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

The Hot weather is back! How big were the whities?


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh sorry - I should have mentioned that. They were about 9-11", so not huge.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd think twice about wading wet in Utah Lake.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I'd think twice about wading wet in Utah Lake.


Oh I know! I thought about it last night and concluded "No way." It was pretty hot, though. I'll probably "sweat with the whities" next time, too.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

So why would you think twice about wading in Utah Lake? 

Soft bottom and get stuck?


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I'd think twice about wading wet in Utah Lake.


Couldn't the entire lake be considered "the shallows"?

I've neer heard of swimmers itch in there. Personally if I'm going to wade utah lake, I'm sporting the waders/boots to avoid the silt sinkage.

Other than the gross mud... What's the danger? Just curious. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd be worried about leaches and other parasites.

It's nice that you got out on the tube though, HLD.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I have siblings that have water-skiied on Utah Lake for years. Come to think of it, their kids are kind of funny looking...hmmmmm???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've water skied it a few times back when I was a kid, but that's out a ways. Next to shore, you've got all the vegetation and the stuff that lives in it. I'd think you'd be more likely to pick up parasites while floating close to shore than out further. Don't forget that there are a lot of snakes around the lake too. :twisted:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I had to hack through a wall of flying something-or-others to get to the water. They buzz like a mosquito, but it's louder, and they're way bigger than mosquitos and don't bite (or at least don't bite me - I have bitter blood). Once I was on the water, no bugs.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Those midges along the shoreline are a real pain, but harmless. Did you put your tube in at the new picnic area? I fished Jordanelle from my tube about the same times. It was almost as hot up there.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If there are ducks and snails then it's a very good possibility of swimmers itch. 
I know there isn't a lake in southern Idaho or northern Utah that I will wet wade again.
Rivers- no problem but still waters no way any more.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

2Fishon, I put in from the gravel path going around the Geneva tailing ponds. There were dozens of people swimming near the new picnic area. I wonder if they have swimmer's itch today? Come to think of it, my son used to swim in this area when he was in high school, and he never complained about a rash or anything. But having a diet of Jolt cola, pizza, and gummy bears may have made him immune to everything but a nuclear direct hit.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Jolt Cola!  

I miss how that stuff made my heart jump out of my chest. :lol:


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. With gas prices so high I'm trying to leave the boat at home and use my tube more. I really like to fish the bubble-up, but it's a long kick from Lindon. I was afraid that new area would be too crowded. It'll have to be for early morning launches.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe the bass will start to come out at deer creek with the hot whether.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

hunterfisher said:


> Maybe the bass will start to come out at deer creek with the hot whether.


I float tubed Wallsburg last Thursday with a buddy and we caught a total of 45+ or so smallies. With the wind, we were able to kick all the way to back of Walsburg Bay, the kick back to the boat ramp was a bear though, having to fight the wind and all. The smallies ranged in size from 8" to 12" so it turned out to be a fun day.


----------

